# would you redo this mdf laminate



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

Hey guys building an outfeed extension table for my saw and I lamintated the two pieces of mdf together. I used clamps on the long edges and some weights in the middle but didn't clamp the other two sides (forgetful/ignorance). I have about 8 more clamps than I used which is the frustrating part. Should have slapped some 2×4's undernearth so I would have clearance on all 4 sides.

So my question is should I redo the mdf layers or don't worry about it since it will be edged with wood and skinned with laminate. Here is a link to a video showing the extension I plan on building.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Doesn't need to be super flat for an out feed table. If you're worried about it splitting you could add some screws which will be hidden under your laminate. I think it's fine.

Brian


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

No one else would know. But you will, it will haunt your dreams at night and one day it will blow up. Na just kidding I think Brain is right, no big deal in that situation.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I wouldn't redo it. It's not like it's going to come apart. You're just sliding wood across the top. Long as it's flat enough, I'd not worry about it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

NO WORRIES …...just do it


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

I laminated two sheets of MDF once and I pre-drilled countersunk holes on one sheet (about 8 inches on center).

I painted on the glue and then drove in all the screws. As I recall I just left the screws in. No clamps.

To make my job easier I drove several thin brads into once surface and clipped them so only about 1/16" was showing. It kept the boards from sliding around on the glue. This is a process I use frequently when gluing up. The nails never show and are not part of the joinery; just part of the positioning.


----------



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I decided to drill and countersink a copious amount of screws… Should do the trick.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think you added enough screws. Perhaps you should wrap it a few times with duct tape also.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yeah, you probably should put another screw in the middle of each square, just in case. LOL
I think your underestimating the strength of glue, that, or you just have a lot of time and enjoy doing stuff..


----------



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

> I don t think you added enough screws. Perhaps you should wrap it a few times with duct tape also.
> 
> - TravisH
> Great suggestion…going downstairs to add a few layers of tape


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

screws work - not just don't hit any when you route groves for the miter slot extensions

Delamination was not going to be a problem even before.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

For something like that I don't mess with clamps. Just glue and screws. You'll be fine.


----------



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

I made sure to mark where the miter slots were, so I should be set on that front.


----------

